# Personal Concierge Services Popular?



## MissyHousekeeper (Nov 10, 2009)

Im trying to find whether the above is popular here...


----------



## janetklb (Nov 28, 2009)

Personally I dont think it is popular here in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there are concierge services, which are catering to the upper end of the clientele .. and they have been strictly controlled .. 

What's the question about anyway ?


----------

